# 6x3x3 beardie viv



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

So hopefully start my new viv for my beardie this week at some point which will hopefully be pretty awesome when its done 

Im going for Temperate Softwood Ply (Structural) (L)2440 x (W)1220 x (T)18mm, 5022652812096 this to make it with is that ok? MDF is £10 cheaper a sheet not that Im bother about price just what ever is better 

What height of wood should I use for the runners top and bottom front panels for the gap for the glass Im not to sure any ideas? best place for 6 foot runners?

I am going to wood stain the inside just so that the wood is sealed then build a fake wall no sure wither to do the floor the same or to se something else opinions would be great? What tools do you need for the fake wall making? Can I paint the outside with anything to whatever colour I want?

With this size of viv will I need a support for the middle or at the front in the middle if I want to put another viv the same size on top at a later date?

Is the correct aqua sealant to use 2 x Everbuild Aqua Mate Aquarium Silicone Sealant Clear Aquamate Fish Tank | eBay ?

Whats the best screws to use for this and what size? 

How many vents will I need for a set up of this size? 

Any help would be great and opinions of anything that I could make better or even anything I may have missed, once I get this done I will need to ask a few more about heating etc thanks for looking and sorry for the massive post


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive just built a big beardie viv out of Plywood from B&Q.....One thing i will say is make sure the sheets of wood you buy arent bowed!! I looked through about 20-30 sheets before picking 3 straight'ish ones. Dont know if you will have same problem but my local B&Q keep all ther wood in a cold warehouse, So be warned! 

As for tools you will need:

1)Sander (Palm sanders are great!)
2)Drill
3)70mm Holesaw & arbor. ( For cutting perfect circles for your vents,You can buy a pack of 5 soffit vents from b&q for £5, but you will need to buy your own mesh to fit into the vents.) 

4)Jigsaw ( for cutting a circle in the roof for basking light etc)
5)hammer/screw drivers
6)Screws
7)runners (ebay about £10) 4mm or 6mm....4mm will be cheaper glass.
Should be safety glass!)
8)varnish ( look for a low voc sticker on the tin) voc is toxic levels.....
9)paint brushes
10)No more nails (to fix your runners on)
11)Glass ( ring your local glass company when you know what sizes you need. You cant realy work this out untill you have built your viv.)
12)pack of wooden dowell's

You want your front plinths about 3 or 4inc high & the same length as your viv...Minus the thickness of the wood each end. So if its 18mm thick wood your need to take 36mm of the main length.

The varnishing color is totally down to you buddy....Just make sure its a low voc!!!

You would be best with a middle support or a front middle one yes...


I will add a couple pics of my viv so you can look at that, Hopefully itl help you design yours...

Its not 100% finished yet but getting ther.



















If your wondering....Its a clear gloss varnish i used...I think it gives it a nice effect & its b&q's own brand....which is also Low Voc :2thumb:

Good luck buddy & Hope this helps.

Keep us updated :no1:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks great thanks for all that information I work in B&Q so will make sure I get the best ply possible  

what width is yours? whats it housing? 

Is your basking light sitting above the wood then? is that all your using for heat? 

I don't know wither or not to go with a front or middle one the choices mmm


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

skilzo said:


> That looks great thanks for all that information I work in B&Q so will make sure I get the best ply possible
> 
> what width is yours? whats it housing?
> 
> ...


Yeah make sure its straight mate.

Mine is 4ft long x 4ft high x 29inc deep....But ive put the shelf in which acts as the base of the viv, So that makes it about 3ft high x 4ft long x 29inc deep, Ive made it as an upgrade for my beardie  As shes currently in a [email protected] shitbox.

Front or middle one what ???? :whistling2:

Ive got an Arcadia 12% tube and controller in ther so far. A basking light will be added soon along with a ceramic heater & heat mat....Then a thermostat or two to monitor it all for me. And im sure ther will probably be a few more things added, Maybe spot lights, Not sure yet.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

support think I will go for a middle one then try and work it into my plans I think as I think a full glass front just looks a lot better 

Im looking at all the parts I need to make it first before I start with lights and heating etc


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Might just build two now as I will be building another for my corn snake so thinking if I can get the sheets even cheaper may as well as do both at the same time


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Rather than a support running vertically from the bottom of the viv to the top, you'd probably have more success and a better look if you get a length of 3x2 or similar and fix it to the inside of the roof just inside the front plinth, Should be invisible from the front but strong enough to prevent bowing.

As for the recommendation to use safety glass, I would say that for a beardie it's personal choice, they're extremely unlikely to be able to break it, whereas you are more likely to drop it etc while cleaning out etc. Difference is that you may drop a piece of normal glass and have it crack into two or three bits (which you could temporarily selotape together to still have a door until you can replace it) if you do drop a piece of tempered glass, that's it, you now have about 3 and a half million glass pebbles across your room, and no door at all.

Totally upto you, but if you're really worried about safer glass, try laminated glass, won't shatter, shouldn't leave any sharp edges if it breaks, etc.

Dave


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you mean just like another bit straight across like the bit on the front? 

I didn't even think about what type of glass to get cant see myself dropping it Im not to bad I hope 

Would you say the stuff i mentioned dave are ok like the sealant?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats me ordered my sealant, glass runners and vents 

Am also getting a price for some vaneered mdf in beech from work tomorrow so once I get a price will get it ordered then into work to get cut and then time to start putting it together


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

skilzo said:


> So hopefully start my new viv for my beardie this week at some point which will hopefully be pretty awesome when its done
> 
> I am going to wood stain the inside just so that the wood is sealed then build a fake wall no sure wither to do the floor the same or to se something else opinions would be great? What tools do you need for the fake wall making?
> 
> ...


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

stecal said:


> skilzo said:
> 
> 
> > So hopefully start my new viv for my beardie this week at some point which will hopefully be pretty awesome when its done
> ...


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Do you mean just like another bit straight across like the bit on the front?
> 
> I didn't even think about what type of glass to get cant see myself dropping it Im not to bad I hope
> 
> Would you say the stuff i mentioned dave are ok like the sealant?


Yeah a piece that sits just behind the front runner, to add extra support to the top

Dave


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Yeah a piece that sits just behind the front runner, to add extra support to the top
> 
> Dave


Just going for a bit in the middle I think just makes it easier 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats my boards ordered so some more updates next week as hopefully be starting it on wednesday night


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Well so far I have my sealant and my vents but missed another delivery which sucks hopefully would have been my runners for the glass so will go get them on Monday 

If the wood is the right one it will be getting started on Wednesday hopefully so will get some pictures up


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking forward to this build : victory:, I'll be building a 6x3x3 for my BD at the end of April hopefully, in the process of sourcing out Conti-board at the moment as my B&Q never seem to have it in stock :devil:.

Good luck :2thumb:

Chloe.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get started 

I think the only conti board that goes to that size is the white one don't seem to make bigger ones for the other colours for some reason  so I am getting some 18 mm vaneered MDF from B&Q which should hopefully be here on Tuesday or Wednesday and will be getting cut in there which saves me time, thats if I like the colour right enough getting beech should hopefully be ok so I can start 

Going to the royal mail tomorrow to get a parcel which is hopefully my glass runners  

Thanks Graeme


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got everything I need to get started basically so will hopefully get started tonight or tomorrow night at some point 

I am upgrading or replacing everything in her viv as well which should be great for her just waiting on a delivery 

Will get some pictures up once I've started  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

This isn't going well for me so far the wood they got in was filthy had paint on it and one had a big chunk missing so got a refund done 

Trying somewhere else in the next couple of days but not giving up I want my big viv 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

skilzo said:


> This isn't going well for me so far the wood they got in was filthy had paint on it and one had a big chunk missing so got a refund done
> 
> Trying somewhere else in the next couple of days but not giving up I want my big viv
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


 
sorry to hear you're having trouble early on in the build, lets Hope it gets sorted so you can start, i finished my 4x2x2 Viv for my beardie a few months ago i used kingspan for the background its easier to work with and shape. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/905708-first-viv-build.html


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go offline a few days and look what pops up  










Its exterior plywood so not sure if I will have to seal it anyone? I've sealed the edges with aquarium sealant

Also thinking about using tile should I grout the tiles so that I can make the fake wall on top?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## King Macs 09 (Feb 9, 2009)

skilzo said:


> Go offline a few days and look what pops up
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hey its getting there pal i am going to love to see this when its done ? Hope it turns out something like the one at the begining of this thread lol and you stole so good ideas from that one lol...


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is actually huge didn't expect that size but should look awesome once its done  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## King Macs 09 (Feb 9, 2009)

skilzo said:


> It is actually huge didn't expect that size but should look awesome once its done
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


How long do you think it is going to take you to finish it ?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

hopefully the next couple of weeks


----------



## King Macs 09 (Feb 9, 2009)

skilzo said:


> hopefully the next couple of weeks


Is that with all the backing done too ?


----------



## Needrl (Mar 21, 2013)

*My it's viv*

Ok se me and my son have made the decision of getting a beardy. We the converted a old unit in to a viv, internal size is 3.5,2,2,5 so nice for start as going to build a corner viv later.

Have found some bargins in doing this .
1 grout from £1 shop
Spray bottles for painting and varnishin.
£45 of two lights, thermastat and timer, uvb controler, ceramic build, bamboo roots, old viv which I used the doors and runners off, heat mat( not using), Bowles, rooks and plastic plants. Other bits and bobs.

Finished viv with heat light fitted, need it do vents and others lighthing but happy.









Start of background









Hide 









First decoration


----------



## King Macs 09 (Feb 9, 2009)

That wicked how you create the background keep up the great work...


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats great thanks for the ideas I have a good few ideas that I will hopefully make it look awesome


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have to different tiles Im thinking about using 

Stone effect 









Slate effect









I think I prefer the stone effect mmm choices


----------



## Needrl (Mar 21, 2013)

Background is just polystyrene I had lying around. 
Cut with stanly knife and bob your uncle, just a lot of mess to clear up. 

Then cover with grout and then paint or mix paint with grout. 

Finally varnish I will be using yatch varnish is the popular choice.

I will be playing with some other techniques in next few weeks as use to make a lot of models from scratch, but need to tailer them for safety as some use nasty chemicals and not critter safe.

But will keep you informed.

My back ground is removable for easy clean, it all locks together.

New of back ground.


----------



## Needrl (Mar 21, 2013)

All of the tiles look good. Just think get the to match or contrast with your background. I am going for a sandy similar to the tiles on the floor of my viv.

Just have a good look round bargain shop, and the clearance stock in DIY shop, get some nice tiles. Keep and eye on gumtree also

Check out sites on modelling doing the same thing just have to make sure the materials are safe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks Im just getting the tiles from work think I will go with the stone effect ones think they will look good


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Im a bit confused with what to do now with the tiles if someone could help please
I was thinking about tiling the full bottom of the viv so I can do the fake wall on top is it ok to grout the tiles in? Maybe put them down with no more nails and grout the gaps so that they don't have to be moved for cleaning and nothing can go down the gaps?

I have used exterior ply will I have to seal the bottom first before the tiles just in case?

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Little update I decided to seal the wood just incase didn't really have to but its better safe I say but wont see most of it anyways with the fake wall and tiles


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

And it has started hopefully get it done by the end of the week


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

skilzo said:


> And it has started hopefully get it done by the end of the week
> 
> image


Should have gone for celotex. Foil peels off easier! : victory: 

If you're doing it correctly (I think!) it won't be done in a week!!! :lol2: I stupidly thought I could get mine done within a few weeks. Here we are about 6 weeks down the line, still not finished!

Good luck to you though, I don't envy you one bit!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

skilzo said:


> I have to different tiles Im thinking about using
> 
> Stone effect
> image
> ...


I'd go for stone affect. You should be able to match the grout to those tiles quite easily or if you wanted to save time and fuss homebase do a sandstone grout that'll be a pretty decent match. That's what I tend to use at least for the final few layers. 



Needrl said:


> My back ground is removable for easy clean, it all locks together.
> 
> New of back ground.
> image


I like the idea of making it removable for ease of cleaning. I've chosen to do similar with my latest build by allowing the basking rock to be removable. One thing I will recommend is to be sure to leave a good 6mm gap between pieces that slot together to allow for grout. I know it sounds obvious but I thought I left enough of a gap but didn't. Needless to say I learnt the hard way and had to sand back to the celotex and a little further and will have to regrout the whole section. Hopefully you're just not as stupid as I am and won't run in to the same trouble! :bash:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Should have gone for celotex. Foil peels off easier! : victory:
> 
> If you're doing it correctly (I think!) it won't be done in a week!!! :lol2: I stupidly thought I could get mine done within a few weeks. Here we are about 6 weeks down the line, still not finished!
> 
> Good luck to you though, I don't envy you one bit!


Apart from tonight and Thursday I've got most of the week off so hopefully at least get a good bit done 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> I'd go for stone affect. You should be able to match the grout to those tiles quite easily or if you wanted to save time and fuss homebase do a sandstone grout that'll be a pretty decent match. That's what I tend to use at least for the final few layers.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of making it removable for ease of cleaning. I've chosen to do similar with my latest build by allowing the basking rock to be removable. One thing I will recommend is to be sure to leave a good 6mm gap between pieces that slot together to allow for grout. I know it sounds obvious but I thought I left enough of a gap but didn't. Needless to say I learnt the hard way and had to sand back to the celotex and a little further and will have to regrout the whole section. Hopefully you're just not as stupid as I am and won't run in to the same trouble! :bash:


Yeah I like the stone effect ones better than just plain black slate tiles 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Little bit of an update hoping to do another one on the other side as well what do you think? 










I am going to shape the background once I get an idea of how I want it to look dont know if theres much else ill add into it as I want to put some wood etc into at the front 

Any ideas or advice would be great thanks


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

how much did the wood cost to build a 6x3x3? as i have to build one soon! thanks  looks good btw!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> how much did the wood cost to build a 6x3x3? as i have to build one soon! thanks  looks good btw!


Thanks  

the wood cost me £95 for 4 sheets of exterior plywood but that was with a discount would have been £40 a sheet but you can use just normal ply that is £30 so depends how you want to put it together I want a full bit for each side back etc could have done it with 3 sheets if I stuck two bits together but didnt want to hope that helps


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

you could have built an 8x4x4 then? but im thinking of osb3 atm


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Boards are (L)2440 x (W)1220 but mines is for a beardie and didn't think I would need it any bigger tho I could have 

Yeah I looked at OSB 3 board but there were so many opinions on all the wood I just went for the ply lol


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got this done today think it looks not to bad for a first try


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone got any opinions anything they would change or add?

Can any grout be used for this or does it have to be a special one? 

Am I better grouting then painting?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

skilzo said:


> Anyone got any opinions anything they would change or add?
> 
> Can any grout be used for this or does it have to be a special one?
> 
> Am I better grouting then painting?


I did a really rubbish version of a fake rock build for my baby beardies once. Its hard to tell what to add or remove until you've got all the grout etc on the pieces and you can see how it will look when done. 

The good thing about using something cheap and easy like polystyrene is if you mess it up you can just do it again :lol2:

I think its gonna look good and kudos for building a beardie a decent sized viv!

I grouted mine with a premixed grout that was a greyish colour so it actualy went on rock coloured and I didn't have to bother painting it. It was good for keeping the claws filed down too. Messy but fun! Can't wait to see the finished product!:2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Chance said:


> I did a really rubbish version of a fake rock build for my baby beardies once. Its hard to tell what to add or remove until you've got all the grout etc on the pieces and you can see how it will look when done.
> 
> The good thing about using something cheap and easy like polystyrene is if you mess it up you can just do it again :lol2:
> 
> ...


The only bit I'm thinking about changing is the legs to make them more rock like as I think it may make them look that big more realistic thanks Chance 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Pal. Yeah personally I agree with your last comment, I prefer it looking more realistic, so protruding rocks as apposed to shelfs but then it all depends on what you're after. With a 6x3x3 space there really is plenty of opportunity to create something really good looking whether it be natural or more man-made. Use your height wisely too as they enjoy a good climb. : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Hi Pal. Yeah personally I agree with your last comment, I prefer it looking more realistic, so protruding rocks as apposed to shelfs but then it all depends on what you're after. With a 6x3x3 space there really is plenty of opportunity to create something really good looking whether it be natural or more man-made. Use your height wisely too as they enjoy a good climb. : victory:


Thanks think I may try to shape the ledges a bit as well I like the way its set up I just want it to look a bit more realistic you sure you don't want to come finish it for me??? 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

skilzo said:


> Thanks think I may try to shape the ledges a bit as well I like the way its set up I just want it to look a bit more realistic you sure you don't want to come finish it for me???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


Haha! Pay me and I'm there!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Haha! Pay me and I'm there!


Deal £10 and as much tea or coffee you can drink and maybe some dinner once your done  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Needrl (Mar 21, 2013)

Get on utube mate loads of vids on modeling.

Also look at making diorama modeling is the same processed just adapt them.

:2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Needrl said:


> Get on utube mate loads of vids on modeling.
> 
> Also look at making diorama modeling is the same processed just adapt them.
> 
> :2thumb:


Will do thanks 

Think I may go down the dremel route as trying to carve it makes it chip away some times 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

What can I use to stick to kingspan to the wood? no more nails?

Also the gaps that are made by parts of kingspan what do I use to fill them? 

Will get some more pictures up tomorrow with some progress hopefully


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

skilzo said:


> What can I use to stick to kingspan to the wood? no more nails?
> 
> Also the gaps that are made by parts of kingspan what do I use to fill them?
> 
> Will get some more pictures up tomorrow with some progress hopefully


You can use expanding foam to fill them and then shave it down to match and grout/paint it or however you are covering the rest.

Or just fill them with grout? 

No more nails will work, I used sealant personally but I used that to stick all the bits together too. : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess it doesn't matter what sealant you use as my beardie is never getting behind it 

Think I might just get the foam then might make it easier 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks good mate, any ideas on what mix ratio the grout should be as I've started carving mine out http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/918362-my-1st-viv-complete-build-3.html#post11098239 and was wondering about the grout.

Also when using the dremel wear a mask and goggles cos it goes really fine and covers everything :lol2:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Haven't went down the dremel route changed my mind :lol2:

I think the first few coats of the grout are to be a bit watery to get into those little bits


----------



## Needrl (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes watery yo start and then get thicker.
Their are a few vids on you tube and the following web page I found good. Nice vids showing build process

Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I will hopefully be able to get my grouting started at the weekend


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Been busy with college and work so not much of an update but changed a few bits  



What the rock look im going with


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Right just a bit of an update, I had to take all the kingspan out as we might be moving in a year so didn't want to put loads of effort in for it all to be wasted so this is what I have done now 



Theres going to be another bit of wood between the two you can see and the glass has been ordered so just waiting on that, then its nearly done just need to put everything in


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

When putting the thermostat probe in where exactly should I put it can anyone help me? 

Thanks


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

So its final nearly done just need to add a little bit more décor and I will be happy but still a bit gutted had the take out the fake rock I started  anyways pictures 





I am now moving onto my next two vivs 4x2x2


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

hi
I think you should have stuck to the fake rock. my viv is 7 foot long but I put 6 wheels under the viv incase I need to move it. I used 10mm and 15 mm polystyrene sheets to build mine. I made a wire cutter to help with the cutting of polystyrene. it takes a long time to get it done but worth it in the end.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

caen said:


> hi
> I think you should have stuck to the fake rock. my viv is 7 foot long but I put 6 wheels under the viv incase I need to move it. I used 10mm and 15 mm polystyrene sheets to build mine. I made a wire cutter to help with the cutting of polystyrene. it takes a long time to get it done but worth it in the end.


Might be moving house so didn't see the point of making it to destroy it again  had loads done just didn't want to do it then destroy it straight away 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------

